# Primitive Oil Tankers Plans, Photos & Infos



## prowler (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi there...

Although i've been a member of this web site for a long time, this is my 1st thread.

Actually, i study naval architecture and i'm working on my diploma thesis which has to do whith oil tanker structural design evolution. During the last 2 or 3 months i collected many information as far as tanker design history is concerned, but references on primitive tankers (19th century tankers & pro-WWII ships) are far from abundant. So i'd like to ask if someone has photos, plans (GAs & MidShips) & infos about landmark tankers like:
Atlanic (1863), Vaderland/Nederland/Switzerland (1870s), Zoroaster (1878), Gluckauf (1886), Murex (1892), Paul Paix (1908)
that would like to share. They'd be well appreciated.

I'm also willing to post infos and photos that i found on the internet or in books & magazines for those who are interested as well. 

Thanks...


----------



## prowler (Jul 8, 2005)

An very good article that gives a lot of infos about how oil tanker as a specialized ship type began and evolved is this:
http://www.saudiaramcoworld.com/issue/196604/the.first.chapter.htm

Here an other article about Zoroaster, the first real bulk oil tanker:
http://www.branobelhistory.com/them...nobel-builds-the-worlds-first-modern-tanker-/

There is also a great book that gives alot of information about oil tanker history: "Ship Innovation" by Niko Wijnolst & Tor Wergeland


----------



## JOHN BAGE (Sep 26, 2006)

prowler said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Although i've been a member of this web site for a long time, this is my 1st thread.
> 
> ...


I studied Naval Architecture in late 1960's and worked 25 years in N.E. Shipyards. I have websites dedicated to some of the yards.

Picture of first ocean going oil ship on my website at;-

http://www.communigate.co.uk/ne/mitchells/page2.phtml

Tyne and Wear Archives Museum in Newcastle may have plans of this vessel.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Does this help?

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...o/293089/title/proposed-british-india/cat/all


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

*US Navy AO-1 USS Kanawaha*

AO-1 Broadside view of USS Kanawha off Mare Island, in her final configuration 19430102
AO-1 USS Kanawaha 19140814 installing one engine	
AO-1 USS Kanawaha 19140814 one engine	
AO-1 USS Kanawha on fire Tulagi Harbor, Solomon Islands, 19430407 after being attacked by Japanese aircraft. 

From US Navy Historical site.

Greg Hayden


----------



## prowler (Jul 8, 2005)

JOHN BAGE said:


> I studied Naval Architecture in late 1960's and worked 25 years in N.E. Shipyards. I have websites dedicated to some of the yards.
> 
> Picture of first ocean going oil ship on my website at;-
> 
> ...


Thank u very much John. Nice website btw and interesting information about Gluckauf.  I'll take a look at Tyne and Wear Archives Museum's website as well.

I've also found a nice picture in Valois Philippe's book: "Tankers: an introduction to the transport of oil by sea" which shows a cut-away view of the ship. I kept a copy of this pic and soon I'm going to post it.

Many thanks for John Briggs & kewl dude for these pics. They re very interesting.(Thumb)


----------



## prowler (Jul 8, 2005)

Eventually, you were absolutely right JOHN BAGE. These are Gluckauf's plans from Tyne & Wear Archives Museum's website:

GA 1, GA 2, GA 3, GA 4 &
MidShip 1, MidShip 2

I wish they had those plans in better resolution.

A few more photos and infos about Gluckauf in Auke Visser's website:
http://www.aukevisser.nl/german/id95.htm

The cut-away view, I was talking about, for those who are interested:
"Tankers: an introduction to the transport of oil by sea", by Valois Philippe


----------



## JOHN BAGE (Sep 26, 2006)

prowler said:


> Eventually, you were absolutely right JOHN BAGE. These are Gluckauf's plans from Tyne & Wear Archives Museum's website:
> 
> GA 1, GA 2, GA 3, GA 4 &
> MidShip 1, MidShip 2
> ...


TWAS will probably sell you better resolution copies. They may even allow you to use them depending on your project. They gave me permission to use on my websites.


----------



## tyneboy (May 3, 2012)

I have a book called The Worlds Tankers by Laurence Dunn published in 1956 which has 4 chapters dealing with early tankers prior to 1900. There are several cutaway views including the Atlantic, Vaderland, Chigwell, Mexicano, Bakuin, and the Henry Reith but these are a bit simplified. The book lists many early tankers and gives some structural descriptions. I could scan drawings if you think they would be useful


----------



## prowler (Jul 8, 2005)

JOHN BAGE said:


> TWAS will probably sell you better resolution copies. They may even allow you to use them depending on your project. They gave me permission to use on my websites.


Thanks again for the valuable information. I'll give it a try and will communicate with them.




tyneboy said:


> I have a book called The Worlds Tankers by Laurence Dunn published in 1956 which has 4 chapters dealing with early tankers prior to 1900. There are several cutaway views including the Atlantic, Vaderland, Chigwell, Mexicano, Bakuin, and the Henry Reith but these are a bit simplified. The book lists many early tankers and gives some structural descriptions. I could scan drawings if you think they would be useful


To tell you the truth, I'm mostly interested in the first 2 of them (Atlantic & Vaderland, especially the Atlantic). Any information about them would be useful.


----------



## tyneboy (May 3, 2012)

The only info on the atlantic is:-
Built 1963 by Rogerson shipyard, St. Peters on Tyneside. A small iron sailing vessel fitted to carry petroleum in bulk (without the aid of casks) designed for the Atlantic oil trade. Like her sister the Great Western (also built by Rogerson) she had her tank space subdivided by a central longitudinal and tree transverse bulkheads, making eight in all. Expansion of the cargo was provided for by fitting of hollow iron masts. These two ships were the first to carry their own cargo pumps. Atlantic wrecked about 6 years aftyer completion.


----------



## tyneboy (May 3, 2012)

Info for the Vaderland:-
Vaderland was the first ocean going tank steamer. Built in 1972 by Palmers, Jarrow, Tyneside for the Red Star Line. 
The company conceived the ingenious idea of carrying passengers to the Staes and returning to Europe with bulk cargoes of petroleum. The Authorities decided that the scheme was far too dangerous and the idea of carrying oil had to be dropped before a passenger certificate was granted.
The ship was 2748 gross tonnage, 320ft x 38ft with three masts and engines placed aft. There was a space of about two feet between the sides of the tanks and the hull itself. The expansion trunks, which reached to the upper deck, were flanked each side by the passenger accommodation. Dry cargo was subsequently carried in these spaces but their shape prevented easy stowage.


----------



## prowler (Jul 8, 2005)

Many thanks tyneboy for those valuable informations! (Thumb)


----------

